# good therapist in NJ?



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone know a really good therapist in NJ.. preferably Central/Northern Jersey (psychologist I guess.. the one that doesn't prescribe medicine..I don't need any at this point). When I finally submit my benefits package at my new job and I'm eligible in a few weeks, I want to start seeing someone again, since my insuarance will allow me to see someone for 30 sessions at $35/pop. (I know that's only like a session every two weeks, but its better than nothing!) 

I went to a psychiatrist about 3 years ago when I was moderately depressed and stopped going after a few months b/c it was a pain to go to every week and I didn't fee llike I was getting anywhere. Now, I'd like a dr who specializes in SA and maybe treats w/ CBT, and it would be a real plus if they had a support group for SA people. I just need someone to help me get over some of the **** I still think about and go through thats holding me back.

So, if anyone knows a good doctor in the Jersey area who specializes in SA and maybe runs a support group, then I'd love if you'd let me know!!!


----------

